# E-TEC 60/40 JET



## moelkhuntr (Oct 23, 2010)

Have a new E-TEC 60/40 jet on a 17/52 Xterminator and the motor is running 5150-5200 RPMs by the computer and running 30 MPH on the lake with two people in it. Does this sound about average on the MPH and RPMs for the new E-TECs. New to the Jet boats so looking for advice. Have balanced out boat so it planes out quick. Moved battery up front, trolling motor and put anchors up front also. Was hopping for a little more RPMs and MPH but the dealer said that it was perfect according to the computer when we had it on the river.


----------



## Jim (Oct 23, 2010)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining!

Boat sounds awesome! Post some pics of it if you can.

Jim


----------



## fender66 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey Welcome moelkhunter. Does your name indicate that you are from Missouri? If so, us boys need to stick together.  

As for your boat, motor and RPMs.....I'm not sure where your RPMs are going to run with the 60/40, but it seems like that should be about right if you are wide open. I hear those new e-tecs are very nice. I am running a 1756 with a Merc 225 jet, and running just over 6000 RPM wide open. I don't have a GPS, but think I'm up around 50mph. It certainly seems very fast. Here's the setback though.....when we run these jets wide open, we really suck some fuel. I went out for a ride with my wife and mother today and ran it around 4000 rpm the whole way. That burned through about 9 gallons of gas in about an hour an a half ride. We were running in the mid to high 30mph range. This consumption is not too bad for a jet...but if I had it wide open the whole time, I'd be out of gas in about an hour. Sounds like you are doing okay on the RPMs though.

You need to post some pics, because WE love pics here. Hope I was able to answer some of your question...and again, WELCOME! You're gonna love it here!


----------



## kthmarks (Oct 23, 2010)

Can't help you on the R's but I have a G3 CCJ 1860 with a 90/65 and I'm getting about 32 WOT (via GPS) with only me in it and fully rigged. Sounds like your right on target for the speed to me.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes, I'm from SE MO. Live about 1 1/2 miles from St. Francis River but sure not enough water over here for even a jet boat. The water level is terrible. Been going to Clearwater and Wappapello Lake to get it broken in. Will hit Black River if we ever get any rain. Want to try Current River some day also. The boat seems to handle fine but was looking for a couple more MPH out of it. Would sharpening the new impellar help any. Impellar looks dull to me for a new one. Got the motor from Current River Marine in Doniphan. Absolutely great guy that Fred is! Got the boat from my neighbor. It set for 3 years. Happy with it so far. My neighbor does upholstery work and is putting all new carpet in it for me.


----------



## optaylor823 (Oct 24, 2010)

The RPMs and speed sound about right. I had a 176 Sport Triton that would run about 30 with a 90/65 Yamaha, which I am sure my boat was heavier.
Not sure if you are new to jets, but I can tell you that braking in a boat and motor on the lake is totally not the same as running on the river. On the lake you have more room for the turns so you do not turn so hard and learn the slide of the boat. Make sure when you are on the lake make some hard turns and learn how the boat slides.


----------



## jcb (Oct 24, 2010)

I bet you boats running jusst right.I seen many jets running on rivers hear in Michigan fishing salmon an steelheads an they are from small to big.Mt jet is 25hp on 1448 and she will hit24 miles per our under idel condition.I see them 40 jet on 16 an 17 footer boat and you has one that running good


----------



## fender66 (Oct 24, 2010)

> Would sharpening the new impellar help any



I have read that a sharp impeller will help performance, but it's not going to give you more than a mile or two at most at your top speed. It usually helps more with your "out of the hole" performance though.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Oct 24, 2010)

Went out this evening and spent a few minutes sharpening the impeller. The impeller is new but I dressed it up a little and got rid of the rough edges and thinned it a little. It'll be a week or two before I will have the time to try it out. So far, really satisfied with it, but was just wondering if there were somemore tweaks out there I needed to know about. Want to do so fishing shortly but deer season is right upon us now.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds like you are running pretty well. Can't think of anything more advice to offer.


----------



## Seth (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds perfect to me. I'm running an 1852 Legend SS with a 115/80 Etec and I run mid to upper 30's depending on whether I'm going up or down current. The highest I hit was 39.4 but that was going down river with a pretty good current. My RPM's at WOT are right at 5200 usually. Sometimes I get slightly higher if I mess with the trim.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 26, 2010)

moelkhuntr said:


> Yes, I'm from SE MO. Live about 1 1/2 miles from St. Francis River but sure not enough water over here for even a jet boat. The water level is terrible. Been going to Clearwater and Wappapello Lake to get it broken in. Will hit Black River if we ever get any rain. Want to try Current River some day also. The boat seems to handle fine but was looking for a couple more MPH out of it. Would sharpening the new impellar help any. Impellar looks dull to me for a new one. Got the motor from Current River Marine in Doniphan. Absolutely great guy that Fred is! Got the boat from my neighbor. It set for 3 years. Happy with it so far. My neighbor does upholstery work and is putting all new carpet in it for me.




No kidding I bet we are pretty close together then since I'm in Poplar Bluff. :wink: We do a Polar Bear run at Doniphan in Feb you might try to make that too. Welcome aboard by the way.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Oct 26, 2010)

We are pretty close Codeman. My farm borders Sam A. Baker Park on the south side. We had a lot of damage on the farm last night with the wind. Took 2 barn roofs partically off and lifted the tin on 2 others and blowed several trees down on the fences. Done the job on dad's roof at his house also. Went out this morning and checked on the boat and it seemed to have survived. To much going on the next few days to go to the river.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the damage. I lost a gas grill when a limb fell on my patio, split the thing in half. Glad there wasn't a tank on it. Man it blew hard. I woke up around 4:00AM having flash backs from the Sunday morning hurricane Ike blew through Missouri.

On another note they say Black River south of Clearwater is beautiful boating country if you aren't looking for the craziness that is the current river. I have a couple of friends that have property on the river up there. I haven't ran the river much myself as of yet.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Oct 27, 2010)

I, myself haven't been on lower Black River but know of some that have and there are some old pillings below black river bridge at black River Retreat on 49 Highway that they say will rip a boat open. The steel from an old bridge is still there and it is the old X bracing from the bridge I have been told.* It's just under the water. *Know a couple locals that go there and they walk their boats around it. [-X


----------



## Codeman (Oct 27, 2010)

Both those guys own property at Black River Retreat, I think they usually run upstream from there.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Nov 26, 2010)

Well, deer season is over and had a free minute. My son called from work an said he wanted to head to the river. We put in at Bluff View on Clearwater Lake and headed up stream. Upper Black River had a 2 ft. rise on it today and it was perfect. Went up a couple miles above K bridge at Annapolis and headed back. Fuel gauge was starting to go down. It was cool a bit but it was perfect to be out on the water. Man did we hit it perfect, the river is suppose to drop about a foot tonight so it will be a little more of a challange if we go tommorrow. Some guys want to go up to Lesterville from K bridge tomorrow but don't know, could of today if I had taken some extra gas with me. The 60/40 E-TEC run fine. Run 27 mph to 28 mph going up and 28 mph to 32 mph going down. Took 6.67 Gal. of gas for a 32.67 mile round trip. Absolutely wonderful trip.


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2010)

A 60/40 jet sounds like a good poweplant to use for a jet boat. Im telling you a jet is always on the back of my mind. How do jet boats handle at low speeds? Idle? turning? trolling?


----------



## moelkhuntr (Nov 28, 2010)

This is my first jet and I am loving it. Trolling, turning, and idling seems to be just fine. The E-TEC really gets down low for trolling and idling. Been using it for gigging and its just right. That was my big scare about being to fast for gigging but just idling along is fine and I found out if you want slower just pull the throtle control back a little to be between forward and neutral and it really gets down slow. I am no expert by no means on the jet but I am trying to learn. I have picked up a lot on this site to help me. Went to Wappapello Lake yesterday and rode around and was folowing the buoys and thought I would take a short cut. Went from 30' to 2 ft in the length of the boat. I was glad I had a jet at that time witn all the stumps and mud banks on Wappapello and found out to folow the the buoys. Caught a few crappies on the return.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 15, 2010)

I tried to answer your PM but you have it set so you can't receive any. I do know a guy here in town he does a great job but its just a shade tree operation. I'll see if he is still doing it and get a contact for you.


----------



## rockdamage (Jan 10, 2011)

what impeller are you running and how far is the front of your shoe from the transom ?


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jan 10, 2011)

I am running the stock aluminum 6 7/8" impeller and the motor is mounted directly to the transom. Not running any transom jack. Everything seems to be on the correct level. Front of foot level with bottom of boat. Have power trim and have trimmed it both ways. Checking MPH with a handheld GPS. Have done some tinkering with it lately but been to cold to get out and play with it and check it out.


----------



## rockdamage (Jan 11, 2011)

I merc 40 jet 4 stroke will spin a sharpened aluminum auger about 5300. Be careful when you remove aluminum from your impeller. You should only remove it from the top never the bottom unless you know where and at what angle.


----------



## freetofish (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome Moelkhunter. As fender66 said, we Missouri people need to stick together. Its good to have another tinboater from the south.. those of us "northerners" need some "where to fish" information on Clearwater for sure...
enjoy your new boat, sounds great


----------



## Codeman (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome aboard rockdamage. Van Buren right?


----------

